
Sublime Text 2: Public Alpha Released - iamelgringo
http://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/sublime-text-2-public-alpha
======
jskinner
As the author of Sublime Text, I'd just like to say thanks for all the kind
comments here, it's heartwarming to see so many positive comments.

~~~
kingkilr
Just playing with it it feels great, one pony request: make it easier to just
open a folder. When just trying out an editor I don't care to setup projects
and whatnot, I just want the codebrowser to be rooted at some project dir on
my system.

~~~
T-R
I'm not sure if he's added it to ST2 yet, but in the original there was an
option to open a directory as a project. If it's not in yet, it's probably on
the to-do list.

~~~
Geee
This is the way I've been using it on the first version. I hope it's coming
soon.

------
iamelgringo
I've been using Sublime for quite some time on Win7, and I'm in love.

I keep trying to use Linux as my development platform, and I won't use a Mac
(I got beaten with a mac as a young man. It's an emotional reponse), but for
some reason I really dislike every ___nix text editor I've ever tried (emacs,
vi, vim, gedit, kate, etc...) and constantly surprised at how ugly and
inelegant the text editing world seems on the_ __nix side. BTW, I'm not trying
to flame or argue, this is just IMHO.

I've recently been doing some work with mongrel2, lua and Tir, which means
that I have to develop on Linux, but I've been very crabby about using text
editors that I really dislike. So, I'm really glad to have a port of sublime
that works on linux.

Thanks for all the hard work, and I'm really looking forward to the new
changes. Keep up the great work!

~~~
erikpukinskis
Literally _beaten_?

~~~
iamelgringo
Metaphorically.

I studies graphics and animation years ago in the days of OS8 and OS9, and I
believed all the hype about how much better Macs were than PC's. So, I was
extremely excited when the school I was attending got a lab full of G3's and
G4's.

Then, I started using them for hours on end and the beating that I received
was through the horrors of using hockey puck mice, and mice without a right
click. The trauma of the "click of death" on zip drives. Being exhausted and
sleepless and helplessly furious after a render that was going to take 22
hours crashed after 21 hrs and 30 minutes. And, finally, the horror of
realizing the that the amazing innovation of being able to "write my video
files to DVD" was more or less useless because burning 5 minute video file on
the g4's super drive took 2 hours.

After being bitterly disillusioned with apple and mac products those years,
but feeling that there was something terribly terribly wrong with me because
it was so obvious to everyone around me that "Macs are so much better for
graphics".

So, I quietly saved up a dollar here and a dollar there until I finally had
enough money to put together my first PC build and I installed Win2k on it,
and never looked back.

After my first build, I felt so liberated by being able to upgrade my hardware
when ever I felt like it, I never went back. My 20 hour renders at the
computer lab took 1 hour on my new processor.

I've been doing my own builds, and swapping out parts in my PC's ever since.
I've tried OSX repeatedly. I've built a couple of hackintosh's. But, every
single time, the trauma and the horror, and the deep deep bitterness and
resentment that I have harbored in my heart against Apple has never gone a
way.

I loved Apple once. But after those 3 years of using exclusively Apple
products, now I only have an Apple shaped scar burned deep in my soul.

I don't expect other people to agree with me. I know they think that I can't
code worth a crap because I'm use Windows as my OS. The disdain and contempt
that people have of my favorite OS hurts, but nothing will hurt me as much as
Apple has. It's an emotional thing I have.

All that to say, I will never trust Apple again.

:) </hahaha but, no, really>

~~~
sid0
_I know they think that I can't code worth a crap because I'm use Windows as
my OS._

... what sort of person thinks that? That's just insane.

~~~
iamelgringo
Yeah. I really don't get that, either.

Haskell and Erlang seem to run on Windows just fine when I mess around with
them. The Lua environment on Windows is quite a bit better than the
environment on Ubuntu. Mongrel2 doesn't, so I'll settle for running on Ubuntu
for the time being.

Python runs beautifully, and the installers work quite a bit better than IMHO
than the package system on Ubuntu. iPython is the shell that I live on most of
the time, and when I need to automate server stuff, I find that Powershell is
actually a much better shell than bash for a lot of stuff that I need on a
regular basis. Being able to pipe around full objects rather than plain text
is quite nice. When I don't have powershell lying around and I have to settle
for bach, I find that I quite miss it.

The search engine that I'm building in my spare time doesn't seem to have any
problems running on a Windows server, either.

So, no, I really don't get why people have such a chip on their shoulders when
it comes to programmers running Win7. All I can think of is that people have
some sort of techno-religious myopia. But, then again, there's jerks in all
walks of life. I suppose programmers aren't exempt from that.

------
fingerprinter
I literally had never heard of this before. I just downloaded it for Ubuntu
and HOT DAMN! I am buying this for sure.

For anyone waiting for textmate 2, give this a look. It may very well be just
what you are looking for.

Best part is you can completely change all the keybindings (if you want) so
you can create your VIM or Emacs setup if you so choose.

Happy day....

~~~
buro9
This is awesome, I too hadn't heard of it before.

Killer features beyond just being so good:

1) Available for every platform (learn once, use everywhere)

2) Licensed per user (buy once, use everywhere)

Loving it already and will purchase imminently.

Edit: Would love it even more if I had a basic vim keymap at hand and could
always grab. Looking for most of the basic navigation, editing (yank, delete,
paste, etc), search/replace and stuff like that.

~~~
kule
I'd never heard of it either I use TextMate usually just having a quick look,
for an Alpha, it's surprisingly polished:

* Initial theme is great

* Undo isn't character based

* Split screen/pane

* Top-right there is a cool preview of the document

* Cmd-R gives you quick access to methods in the current file

* Everything seems very quick & snappy and for the most part looks good especially for a cross-platform app.

On the less positive side:

* The fuzzy finder could be a little more relaxed (typing a few letters then a space will give you no results)

* Find files in project could do with a bit of UI (and I'm not sure it does replace as well)

* The project drawer looks like the sidebar in Finder rather than a proper file/directory view.

Really impressed though - definitely tempted to give it a go...

~~~
dschobel
Every emacs and vi user here just went down your checklist and said to
themselves "I can do that" (okay, I'll cede the "initial theme" point)

Seriously folks, just learn one of those two, there is nothing new under the
sun when it comes to text editors.

~~~
KeithMajhor
Except for the mouse and the graphical user interface

~~~
Waywocket
Where did you get that idea?

~~~
KeithMajhor
emacs and vi are console based editors. I don't understand how anything could
get to the point where it could never be made better.

In Sublime you can select text with your mouse and on the right there is a
graphical overview of the entire document.

~~~
Waywocket
>emacs and vi are console based editors.

Don't know about emacs, but vim has an (optional) gui.

>In Sublime you can select text with your mouse

And in vim - even in the console version in fact. It's useful being able to
select text, scroll with the mouse wheel, etc in a terminal window,
particularly if you're editing a file on a remote machine.

>and on the right there is a graphical overview of the entire document.

Depending on what 'graphical overview' means, it's almost a certainty that vim
can do something similar. The only thing I can think of where that would not
be the case is if you mean something like a thumbnail view of the whole
document (can't see much use for that offhand, but maybe) [edit: I had a
second look to see what you meant by that, and yeah it looks like that's one
thing vim can't do].

Not sure if you're aware but it also has features like tabs, arbitrarily split
screen, colouring (console version is limited to 256 colours unfortunately,
not sure about gui [edit: gVim supports proper 24bit colours]) and numerous
other features that you might only expect in a dedicated graphical
application.

~~~
KeithMajhor
Having an (optional) gui is something "new". The parent post I was responding
to asserted that there was nothing new in the editor space since emacs and vi.

I just opened vi on my machine and I was unable to select text. Maybe there's
a way to get it to work... but in Sublime and other graphical editors it just
works.

Thumbnail may have been a better word... Sublime has just that. I've found it
useful when working on long files. But regardless, there are other features
that a GUI enables, like code folding...

~~~
anthonyb
Gvim is probably what you're looking for. There's also an easy-to-use version
called cream.

------
charlief
Nice plugin API. There might be enough here to write a vim modality/navigation
extension without too much pain.

Community page of existing plugins for Sublime Text 1. Hopefully these get
ported to 2: [http://sublime-text-community-
packages.googlecode.com/svn/tr...](http://sublime-text-community-
packages.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/)

<http://www.sublimetext.com/docs/api-reference>

<http://www.sublimetext.com/docs/plugin-basics>

<http://www.sublimetext.com/docs/plugin-examples>

(EDIT: API is for Sublime Text 1 only)

~~~
jskinner
Those are for Sublime Text 1, rather than 2, by the way. The API for Sublime
Text 2 is very similar, but different enough that plugins won't work without
being changed.

Documentation for Sublime Text 2 is extremely thin on the ground at the
moment, it's something I'll try to address soon.

~~~
look_lookatme
Really looking forward to this.

------
CWIZO
I've been using Sublime practically from when it was first released (what, 2
years now?). I do ALL of my development in it and I don't have any need to use
anything else. The multiple cursor thingy and side-by-side editing are simply
amazing. Especially the multiple cursor functionality, I can't say enough
praise about it. Plus one awesome "feature" of that is, that anybody watching
over your shoulder when you are using it has that dumb "WTF" look on his face.
Priceless. Oh, and no f __* icons. That's awesome too. And the built-in spell-
checker, and multiple replace, and jump to symbol, and full screen mode, and
mini-map, and and and ... really an amazing product (can't believe it's that
cheap (and I consider 60 bucks a lot of money)).

Looking forward when v2 gets stable. Thanks Jon, keep up the good work!

------
vsiva68
This is a beautiful piece of work. Any chance you might be able to explain the
background architecture that might allow others to replicate some of this?

From what I see: \- extensions are coded in Python, and there is good
documentation on the plugin mechanism. \- Each platform seems to use the
platform's native window system. There is no use of a common UI like Qt. \-
The first version is GPU accelerated but the newer one is entirely software.

Seriously impressive work considering it is a single developer. I like how
there animations are subtle, and how the entire UI is incredibly responsive.
To me, this does to text editors what Chrome did to web browsers.

------
jasonkester
I downloaded this and tried it out, and it's definitely pretty. I just can't
come up with any situation where I'd actually use it to write code.

Try pulling up a source file. Any file, any language. Type in the name of one
of your objects, then a period, then hit CTRL+SPACE. What comes up? A list of
strings that contain your object name, picked by matching text from the
source.

Really? In 2011??? Why are people still using text editors that autocomplete
based on text? Why are people still getting _excited_ about them?

Editors have been background compiling and autocompleting based on context for
over 10 years now. If you write code for a living, you should be using one. It
will make your life easier by an order of magnitude.

I think we've moved past the point where we need to treat code as if it were
simply text. Unfortunately for this cool editor, it doesn't really have a
place in my world today.

~~~
swah
What are you using?

------
swah
WJW, this is very cool. A few comments:

\- When you select a file in a project, first it shows some kind of preview
and only if you start typing it gets its own tab. Why is that ? Perhaps just
keep it simple and always show a tab.

\- Can I change the font?

\- Creating a new project could be a little be easier to understand (perhaps
add "New project from folder")

\- The black UI looks great with dark themes, but a gray version would be
great for light ones.

\- The minimap was a little bit greater on ST1, overlaying it like this turns
it into a distraction (unless it would fade away automatically and fade in
activated by "hot corners", or something like that).

\- Any chance you would think of VC integration, or that isn't a good thing to
have in the editor for you?

\- Why is this so fast? Can you teach us how to make great looking apps that
work on all platforms? :)

Really snappy, "modes" load instantly, great out of the box experience.
Congratulations!

~~~
jskinner
The preview-on-single click makes a bit more sense if you have the tabs turned
off: it exists so the set of open files doesn't get cluttered when browsing a
project. I'm planning on making it optional (and likely off by default), as
many people aren't a fan of the behavior.

You can change the font, but it involves editing the preference files: Have a
browse through "Preferences/Default File Preferences", and then copy the
relevant keys into "Preferences/User File Preferences" - font_face and
font_size in this case.

------
alfet
Wow.. I'm really impressed. Later I'll try it at home to see if it looks this
good under KDE to. Although the price is a bit steep for me (given that I live
in Argentina, 59$ represents ~7% of my monthly income), any chance the price
is going to go down in the future?. How does this product's price compare with
similar ones in the market?, maybe I'm a bit disappointed because of my low
income.

------
otaku888
Best editor ever.

I have tried literally every single one over the years. Considering it's made
by a single developer development speed is breathtaking and he is always open
to suggestions on the Forums.

I was a little wary of the new version after using ST1 for so long, but have
finally switched and project management is now a breeze where it used to be a
little clunky. Go to anything also rocks.

A++++

~~~
jussij
> I have tried literally every single one over the years.

You have obviously never tried the Zeus editor.

------
zenocon
Quick question: Are there plans to develop auto-complete for 'X' language, and
if not, is it possible to build your own auto-complete feature for 'X'
language using the plugin API?

When learning a new language, and especially when learning a new library, I
dearly miss auto-complete (e.g. what you get in Eclipse with Java). I'm
learning Haskell, and this would be a fantastic way to get more familiar with
not only the standard Prelude, but any of the other Haskell libraries.

------
Tycho
_breathes sigh of release_

 _deletes whole bunch of other editors from hard disk_

Seriously, I can't believe this wasn't recommended to me before now.

------
jotto
Any thoughts on what this is written in? How is it cross platform?

~~~
Khroma
It's not Python. I ran otool -L on the binary, and on my Mac, it looks like an
ObjC++ program.

------
efields
As a front-end jockey, one feature of TextMate that I wound up using a lot in
CSS is the native OS X color picker. Anyone know if this can be implemented
with the current plugin architecture? I wouldn't have a clue where to start,
but if I was nudged w/ the reinforcement that its possible, I'd take a crack
at it.

------
c_allison
I have been using Sublime Text for about a year now and it's my killer app for
Windows. I've had to learn to use msysGit and plink/putty/pageant just because
I had to have Sublime Text as my environment.

I've already informed my boss he has to buy ST2 as soon as it's available. It
is, especially with Zen Coding plugin, one of my favorite programs
(design/function/utility) that I've ever installed, and I've tried a bunch of
the "programmers" text editors for Windows and Linux.

Thanks Jon!

------
jfm3
Those who do not understand Emacs are doomed to repeat it.

~~~
drdaeman
I believe [Yi][] developers had a good understanding of Emacs.

[Yi]: <http://haskell.org/haskellwiki/Yi>

------
sashthebash
Does this have some form of git support?

------
xd
Looks great, but any chance of a static compiled version for Linux 32/64bit?

I'm getting: _./sublime_text: error while loading shared libraries:
libpng12.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory_

Linking with _ln -s /usr/lib/libpng14.so.14 /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0_ doesn't
work: _./sublime_text: /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0: version `PNG12_0' not found
(required by ./sublime_text)_

~~~
jskinner
Which libraries are you referring to? Statically compiling GTK would seem a
step too far.

EDIT: Ah, you've added that now. I'll do some investigation: could you let me
(jps@sublimetext.com) know which distro you're running?

(I'm the author of Sublime Text, btw)

~~~
etcet
I got passed the libpng error by installing libpng12 from AUR. Now when I run
./sublime_text I get these errors: <http://pastebin.com/NYWSaPSe> It's strange
because running "python PackageSetup.py" doesn't produce the same errors. My
PYTHONHOME and PYTHONPATH are both correct. Using python 2.7.1 on arch.

~~~
jskinner
I've just released an updated version of Sublime Text 2 that should address
the Python issues, at least.

------
va1en0k
Sublime Text is awesome, the main reason I was being stuck with Windows for a
long time. But having to use bash and not wanting to pay a lot of money made
me learn Emacs.

How many people are willing to pay 59$ for a pretty simple (yet awesome, but
not in the sophisticated feature-rich Java-world way) editor? My bet it isn't
public information but maybe someone have similar statistics

~~~
almost
I don't understand why a programmer who is prepared to switch editors (a
really big thing!) would in anyway be swayed one way or the other by $60.

~~~
va1en0k
well, I pay like only 1.5x times more for my room. just to compare our costs
of living

~~~
almost
I hadn't considered people living in countries with much lower costs of
living/wages, my apologies for making assumptions.

------
pasbesoin
I'm taking a first look, and I certainly like the appearance. The older I (and
my eyes) get, the more I appreciate sufficient contrast WITHOUT a lot of
brightness.

One small nit for consideration. I realize it may increase conversions, but I
absolutely hate it when an application unexpectedly fires up the browser (and
surfs off to an unstated destination). (In Sublime's case, via Help / About.)

Some years ago, TextPad got my money through the same model: Unlimited trial.
The unlimited trial wasn't enough to "obligate" me, but its excellent
performance and feature set won me over. (In particular, I made heavy, ad hoc
use of its regular expression support against relatively ginormous,
irregularly structured text files -- and file sets -- at the time; something
no competitor seemed to match.)

(Unfortunately, TextPad's update to version 5 -- including moving to a newer
Microsoft framework -- mostly just made things worse, and development
simultaneously seemed to be tapering off.)

~~~
pasbesoin
BTW I tried the 1.4 version as, initially, at least, I didn't want to tackle
an alpha version.

I'm pleased to note that line wrapping carries forward the indent level.
That's something else TextPad had/has that many of its competitors do not. I
find this makes presentations containing wrapped lines much more legible.

EDIT: It would be nice, however, to have an option to restrict the current
line highlight to the current display line, for times when the user is working
with long form text (e.g. paragraphs).

------
yumraj
Love it. It's awesome. One feedback: make opening Projects easier. I had
closed the editor window and the Project menu only showed "Recent Project". It
wasn't intuitive to me that I need to have a text window open before the other
menu items are visible. Make those menu items available by default and if no
window is open, just open one.

------
whouweling
Shame I didn't know of this editor earlier, although I've been hunting for a
perfect editor for quite some time.

(Settled on VIM + boatload of plugins, but its far from elegant)

I love the clean non distracting interface, ctrl-p is also a killer feature
with the "@" extension.

Only thing I'm missing so far is the VIM autocomplete from all open buffers
feature, saves me lots of typos.

------
giu
I've been using Sublime Text daily for the past months, and I'm really, really
happy with it. I've jumped from one text editor to another mostly within a few
weeks of usage; most of the editors just didn't _feel that good_ (e.g.
cluttered UI). The last text editor I actually enjoyed working with was SciTE
(<http://www.scintilla.org/SciTE.html>). But then I somehow managed to find
Sublime Text, gave it a try, and since then I've been using it daily and never
went back.

The only critic I have is directed to the missing _Print_ function, but it's
only a minor problem for me; it's not like I don't have any alternatives to
accomplish this task.

Summa summarum it's a very good text editor IMHO, and I'm always learning a
new, convenient function by accidentally hitting CTRL + random key (e.g. CTRL
+ D).

------
jsherer
I'm running into a few miscellaneous usability issues. Hopefully this public
alpha helps shed some light on them and help jskinner polish this app to beta
and release. Is there a public forum or site that we can report these to
(something like getsatisfaction or tender for customer support)?

~~~
sandGorgon
Especially language support (clojure) for example.

~~~
T-R
Sublime Text supports TextMate language files. I've added COBOL syntax
highlighting for a friend by just pulling apart someone's tmbundle, the same
could probably be done with clojure.

[http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8...](http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=clojure+tm+language#hl=en&safe=off&q=+site:github.com+clojure+tmbundle&sa=X&ei=wkhDTeW8GIT2swPIluihCg&ved=0CAIQqAQwBA&fp=fca90e9507624f80)

Edit: I hadn't seen your posts below saying that this wasn't working for
Clojure

------
wildmXranat
Type this:

    
    
      import os.
    

Pressing ctrl+space produced no hint or auto-complete. Does anybody know why ?

Another thing I have tried: executing ./sublime_text /mycode/

doesn't import/open that directory within ST, it just opens up blank.

I'm pointing these out to ask for solutions, not to nit pick.

~~~
jskinner
Auto complete only looks in the current buffer for possible completions at the
moment.

I'll look into what's going on with the command line handling under Linux.

~~~
BSousa
What are the plans for auto complete? Maybe native ctags support? That would
make me change to Sublime 100%!!!

------
findm
Quite arguably one of the best text editors that I've used, It's my primary
code/ text editor when i work on a windows machine. I just wish the OSX
version was just as good. Looking forward to trying out this version.

------
fuzzythinker
I was going to ask how to get vi bindings, but after looking through the
features, it seems I would kill most of their hard work and thoughts doing so.
The getting started guide[1] is very helpful. To see if a feature is
implemented in this alpha, do: Preferences | Default key bindings, search for
the command, eg. "ctrl+shift+k" mentioned in support is not found in alpha.

Just one of the most beautifully designed piece of software I've seen.

[1] <http://sublime.akalias.net/gettingstarted/>

------
zephjc
UI bug report: Scrollbar behavior is weird. The thumbnail scroller is very
cool and stops when the end of the file is visible at the bottom of the view.
However, the scrollbar itself scrolls until the end of the file is visible at
the _top_ of the view. At least in OSX, this is not standard text editor
behavior.

Also, I hope you plan to use form controls for saving preferences instead of
json-style dicts.

And the Command-P issue.

Otherwise, awesome editor.

~~~
conesus
> However, the scrollbar itself scrolls until the end of the file is visible
> at the top of the view. At least in OSX, this is not standard text editor
> behavior.

Good news! You can easily turn off this behavior by editing your preferences.
Just add this to Preferences > User File Preferences:

    
    
        {
            "scroll_past_end" : false
        }

------
jcstauffer
It looks Great. Could this be emacs's missing editor?[1]

[1] "Don't get me wrong: Emacs is a great operating system – it lacks a good
editor, though." \--Thomer M. Gil

------
kellishaver
I realize this is still in alpha and I expect bugs (though it looks incredibly
polished), but is anyone else having problems changing the font/font size in
the Linux 64bit version? I have changed it in the config file and restarted
the program, but it seems to have no effect. I'm just wondering if this
doesn't yet work or if I'm doing it wrong.

I'd love to use this, but I need to be able to see it first. :/

~~~
jskinner
Make sure you're changing it in the User File Preferences, rather than the
Default File Preferences. The default preferences get overridden by the
platform specific ones.

~~~
kellishaver
Ah, thanks.

------
damoncali
Very nice. One thing that I always find myself wanting when exploring new
editors is a way to import my Textmate theme.

It's tough to evaluate the editor when the colors are all wrong, and I don't
want to spend the time to set them up just right only to find out I don't like
the editor. I think a feature like that could help increase adoption.

~~~
jskinner
.tmTheme files are supported by Sublime Text: Copy your .tmTheme into
~/Library/Application Support/Sublime Text 2/Packages/User (assuming you're on
OS X), restart Sublime Text, and you should be able to select it from the
Preferences menu.

------
antihero
I've used Sublime for a couple of years now, still evaluating (I will buy it,
just not while I'm a student) it and saying "no" to the dialogue every other
save or so. Heh.

Anyway, I made a theme that's a mod of Twilight but in my opinion far more
readable and pretty.

<https://gist.github.com/800531>

Give it a try!

------
charlief
Does _Default Key Mappings_ have every possible command? If not, is there a
complete list available somewhere?

~~~
jskinner
It has most, but not all. Some commands are in the menu, but have no key
binding: you can find these via "Preferences/Browse Packages", and then open
up "Default/Main.sublime-menu".

------
mati

      $ ./sublime_text
      Fatal Python error: Interpreter not initialized (version mismatch?)
      Aborted
      $ python --version
      Python 2.6.6
    

Is that my python version? Could the error message be more verbose, or is it
not coming from sublime? How do I go about fixing that? Wanted to give sublime
a try...

~~~
jskinner
Should be fixed now: [http://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/sublime-
text-2-new-...](http://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/sublime-text-2-new-
version)

------
Maciek416
I'd really like to move to an IDE that understands js code as well as Netbeans
does but without the sluggish performance of the editor. I like Sublime Text
so far, but I really miss the ability to see out-of-scope variables and catch
minor errors.

Anyone know how to accomplish this in Sublime Text ?

~~~
pilif
Take a look at IntelliJ IDEA's little brother WebStorm. Their JavaScript
insight is fantastic and it runs quickly at least on my machines.

------
rufugee
I like it...it's crashed on me a few times (64-bit) but other than that it's
nifty. The best part is the minimap (high level view of source on right hand
side).

Is anyone aware of a plugin for vim that does this sort of thing?

~~~
ableal
Check the Nov.2007 blog post comments (
[http://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/anatomy-of-a-
next-g...](http://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/anatomy-of-a-next-
generation-text-editor), comment by 'drewp' ) for a tool that may help.

------
kylemathews
I'm getting a segmentation fault on 64-bit Ubuntu 10.10. Anyone know what's
going on?

Edit: Removing the ~/.Sublime Text 2 folder fixed things. The segmentation
fault only started after I restarted my laptop.

------
smharris65
This looks nice and I will give it a try. But when will coding editors set the
tab key to "spaces" by default? It's not just this editor but Eclipse and
others.

------
yalforreca
Fast and slick. I like it. Does it support two dimensional copy & paste? (
this is usually done with pressing the left alt key on other editors ).

~~~
jskinner
Column select is triggered by Ctrl+Left Mouse on OS X - Alt+Left Mouse will
subtract from the selection.

~~~
yalforreca
Ah! So it's called column select. Oops! I am trying Alt+Left Mouse in Windows
XP but it doesn't seem to work. Is it different under Windows?

~~~
jskinner
On Windows and Linux you can use Shift+Right Mouse, or Middle Mouse.

Column selection interacts nicely with multiple selections, too: Use Ctrl+Drag
(Command+Drag on OSX) to add selections, and Alt+Drag to subtract selections.

~~~
yalforreca
Multiple selections are very cool. I think you have done a great job with this
editor. A final question: what is the recommended way to move between recently
visited files? For instance in Visual Studio there is a file history stack
that makes it very easy to visit previous files with Alt + W + n where n
represents the distance in the visitation history. I keep doing Alt + W + 2 to
alternate back and forth between two files. Is there a way to this in Sublime?

I am thinking about buying it to use under OSX. The XCode editor is not my
favourite to put it lightly.

Keep up great work!

~~~
jskinner
Ctrl+Tab/Ctrl+Shift+Tab cycle forwards/backwards through the stack of recently
used files, in the same manner as Alt-Tab (Command+Tab on OS X) cycles through
applications.

------
codex
This project would be more interesting to me if it could complete C/C++ by
using the autocompletion features of the Clang compiler.

------
rokhayakebe
Beginner programmer here. I could not use any other editor. Does anyone know
if you can collapse functions or blocks of code?

~~~
T-R
There was a thread about this on the ST forums a while back - I can't seem to
find it now. If I recall, block collapsing was a low/non-prority because it
was viewed as lending itself to poor code, and mostly compensated for by other
features.

My personal opinion - it'd be nice, but I don't miss it enough to switch
editors or bug the author - maybe someone will make a plugin for it. I haven't
missed it at all in Python or Haskell. Last time I worked on a Java project, I
missed it a bit at first, but mostly found that the minimap got rid of that
feeling of looking at code through tunnel vision that made me want to collapse
it, and by the end of the project I'd shifted to using ST more than Eclipse. I
might feel differently if I jumped back in to C#, with #region and all, but I
really feel like the C language family lends itself more to IDEs anyway.

------
Soapy_Illusions
I am using it on Ubuntu 10.10, looks amazing, is there any way to add syntax
highlighting for other languages (Go in my case)

~~~
jskinner
It's generally just a matter of getting your hands on a .tmLanguage file (the
same format as TextMate), and putting it somewhere in your packages directory
(~/.Sublime Text 2/Packages/ on Linux).

The top Go.tmLanguage reported by Google appears to be a work in progress
though, I'll see if I can get something sorted for the next version - I'd like
to have Go support out of the box.

~~~
sandGorgon
Not able to use one for Clojure (the one for Go works fine) - could you please
check
[https://github.com/franks42/clojure.tmbundle/blob/d0b6baa893...](https://github.com/franks42/clojure.tmbundle/blob/d0b6baa89307d896b53a8f25736891e3cde2c3ab/Syntaxes/Clojure.tmLanguage)

------
KevBurnsJr
First impression: awesome.

Second impression: The animations are a bit contrived. The hit state on the
file browser arrows could be larger.

------
TheBranca18
Perhaps I'm using it incorrectly, but the Folders option does not seem to be
working for me on 32 bit Ubuntu 10.10

~~~
jskinner
It should be just a matter of dragging a folder onto the side bar (or using
the Project/Add Folder to Project menu item) - drop me an email
(jps@sublimetext.com) if this isn't working for you.

------
rdtsc
"No libgio so found" when I ran this on a 32 bit Linux (RHEL5).

Would a statically linked Linux executable work for this?

~~~
jskinner
libgio is part of GTK, which I'm hesitant to statically link against. I'll
test under RHEL5 and see what I can do to make it work out of the box.

~~~
rdtsc
> libgio is part of GTK

It is not part of the GTK version on RHEL5 (1.2.10). This might be a difficult
problem. RHEL5 is full of old packages. I wouldn't worry too much about it, a
lot of government and military facilities use it but everyone else moved on.
RHEL6 is out but it will be some time before it makes it through the red tape
of approvals.

------
peregrine
Great editor only problem is it doesn't work over remote desktop because it
uses 3d accleration.

~~~
jskinner
While Sublime Text 1 used the GPU for rendering, Sublime Text 2 is software
only, and so should have no problems over remote desktop.

------
davej
Is it possible to set up tab triggers for the snippets?

------
cmer
I stopped reading when I saw that CMD+P does "Goto Anything" instead of print.
Please use standard keyboard shortcuts... Too bad because it looked awesome!

~~~
jskinner
As much as possible, I do try and follow the conventions of the host OS. Cmd+P
is the only exception, which I feel I can get away with due to there being no
support for printing yet (and a few other historical reasons, where Ctrl+P is
used for similar functionality in Sublime Text 1).

~~~
cmer
Thank you for your answer. I'll look into your software, it seems pretty
awesome! You should however consider being more strict about host OS standards
in my opinion. It would just makes our life a little bit easier.

------
mkramlich
I love the Goto Anything features and the MiniMap. I must have those, somehow,
somewhere. I'm playing around with all the Cmd-P and Cmd-R stuff in the Alpha
on my Mac right now and love it. Intuitive and very useful in common use cases
that come up. I think there's some overlap with what vi can already do, but
this might go beyond it. I notice with the Cmd-P stuff it has a stack-like
quality as you refine your query, meaning that as you refine your query and
jump ahead to see the result, you can incrementally backtrack/unwind your
query, to the changes live, and then ultimately you can totally pop back to
the file/spot you had been looking at before you entered the Cmd-P query mode.
Good stuff. MiniMap is a nice visual hack to help scroll around your code. It
feels a little more like chrome than substance, but it's chrome I like, so I
don't care. It also gives a birds-eye sense of where the most complex parts of
your code are without having to manually look directly at every area at the
1:1 zoom level.

------
swah
This reminds me of the top post yesterday.

~~~
swah
How does it compare to Kod?

~~~
flitzwald
Comparing anything to Kod isn't really fair at this point. It is currently at
0.0.3beta and not feature complete (I hope ;)

